# JSF InputTextArea (ganz durchscrollen)



## HH_2010 (8. Apr 2010)

Hallo Java-Forum,

mein erster Beitrag und gleich eine knifflige Frage. 

Ist es möglich zu erkennen, ob ein User den kompletten Text in einer TextArea gelesen hat? Heißt natürlich nur, zu erkennen, ob er einmal ganz nach unten gescrollt hat.
Wenn das der Fall ist, soll ein Button angezeigt werden. Ist das möglich und wenn ja, wie?

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis, beim googeln habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## agentone (8. Apr 2010)

Geht's hier um JSF, Swing oder AWT?


----------



## HH_2010 (8. Apr 2010)

hallo agentone,

wie der titel sagt geht es um JSF


----------



## agentone (8. Apr 2010)

Na dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Soooory.

Aber vielleicht kannst du abfragen, ob die Scrollbar schon mal bis nach ganz unten gescrollt ist.
ScrollListener, oder so was.


----------



## HH_2010 (8. Apr 2010)

danke. schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## JanHH (12. Apr 2010)

Naja, das ist ja eigentlich eine reine HTML-/javascript-Frage. Du musst eher mal nachforschen ob das mit javascript möglich ist. Also eine Textarea mit einem "onscroll"-Eventhandler versehen, und da dann schauen ob man rausfinden kann, an welcher Stelle der Scrollbalken ist. Wenn man das abfragen kann, kann man den Button dann ja ggf. per javascript sichtbar machen (und vorher natürlich entsprechend unsichtbar in die Seite einbauen).


----------



## MrWhite (12. Apr 2010)

Ich habe etwas änhliches mal integriert. Allerdings habe ich dafür ein jQuery Plugin genutzt und den Scrollbar selbst erstellt, damit das ganze auch zuverlässig funktioniert.

jScrollPane - basic examples

Hier der Link. Das Teil funktioniert sehr gut!


----------

